# Assassin snails vs planaria



## AccidentalAquarist

Been lazy about maintaining my various cultures lately, so did a major overhaul of all of them today.

While I was cleaning a few of them I noticed a pretty large population of planaria. I only really took notice when I saw a couple monsterous ones, 1+" long 1/8" wide.
I found them in all my culture tanks except the ones that had assassin snails that must have hitchhiked in on plant clippings. 

I've heard of assassin snails eating planaria, but have never actually seen it. Guess I have anecdotal evidence at the moment.
Wish I had thought to capture a few of the larger ones and put them in a jar with an assassin to confirm it, but I have put assassin's in almost all my culture tanks now.

Anyone have any experience with this?


----------



## Bunny

never heard of that happening, but if it works I'll plop an assassin snail or two into my shrimp tank


----------



## Mykiss

I've never seen assassin snails eating the planaria but we do have No Planaria medication if you need some to get rid of the planaria.


----------



## AccidentalAquarist

Mykiss, won't be needing that No Planaria.
cleaned my cultures this morning and couldn't find any planaria.

Not saying for sure that the assassin snails are killing the planaria, it could be a case of competition for food that has allowed the assassins to prosper. 
I have roughly 1-2 dozen snails in each 2g culture tank, time to sell a bunch off again.


----------



## gstrampher

I put a planaria trap in my shrimp tank to catch them. A very large and long planaria went into the trap but left its tail hanging out. One of my Assassin snails latched onto the worm and ate part of it that was hanging out...


----------

